# Poultry Litter



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent read by Univ. of Georgia's Dennis Hancock.....form Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/fertilizing/poultry-litter-black-gold-or-black-plague


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote. I figure we see 80% year one, 15% year 2 and 5% year 3 in our system. I use yield(and cost reduction vs commercial fertilizer) to measure my results, have been very pleased so far. With the tech on my combines I can measure the average of a swath at any point in the field and compare to the planting for fertilizing for that same spot.

I passed this article on to a grower who spends a good part of his time hauling in piles of "material"

He is at least the third generation Farmer here. He had both a Mother & a Father with active agriculture back ground. Plus H worked as the Computer Expert for several larger Corperations, untill he took over the local farming. 
He is also the only farmer who goes to the trouble to haul in Turkey House Litter from 50 or more miles away.
His Equipment is impressive.

He farms on three sides of me up close and on all sides of if you go out a mile of so to the North.

He hauls & sells most of his grain at the port of houston. The Rest goes to the West Texas Feed Lots. All the tractors pulling the various trailors are his as are all the cattle trailors and bulk poop haulers, plus a low boy equipment hauler

To the best I can determine he applies based on the Nitrogen.
Our soils like to hold on to P & K being calcareous AND High Shrink Clay.

Have a grand & glorious season.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

The article is in my notes now.

We all need to keep in mind that different soils act differently.

Here we can see poultry poo's positive effects for years and years.

For our HERE Thing, in our heavy clay nitrogen can and will persist for 7 to 20 years. Not measured but observed.

I wonder if any University does fertility demonstrations on soils with a CEC that is measured above 30 meq. My alfalfa is mostly on 40 CEC and bermudagrass mostly on 50 CEC Vertisal Clay soil that is also calcareous.


----------

